# entre la poire et le fromage



## Marlluna

Buenos días.
Creo que esta expresión significaría "à la fin du repas" (corregidme, si me equivoco); en castellano sería más bien "durante la sobremesa", pero para mi traducción necesitaría una imagen con dos alimentos, pero no la conozco o no se me ocurre.
¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## sitino

La idea es esa ... 
Pourquoi pas "entre la tarta y el café"?


----------



## Montepinar

No sé si se trata de elegir "entre la poire et le fromage" o de hacer algo en el tiempo delimitado por la poire et le fromage, es decir, al final de la comida. Por eso, me parece bien lo que dice Sitino. Se podría decir también "entre el postre y el café"


----------



## Paquita

Montepinar said:


> No sé si se trata de elegir "entre la poire et le fromage" o de hacer algo en el tiempo delimitado por la poire et le fromage, es decir, al final de la comida. Por eso, me parece bien lo que dice Sitino. Se podría decir también "entre el postre y el café"


 
No se trata de "elegir", sino de hablar serena y tranquilamente de cosas sin gran importancia, al final de la comida, cuando la conversación se hace más relajada por la digestión y la ayuda del buen vino ...

Notarás además que lógicamente debería ser "entre le fromage et la poire" si se respetara el orden cronológico, lo que a mi parecer subraya lo "informal" de este tipo de charla ...
Corresponde a vuestra "sobremesa" ; no veo necesidad de citar alimentos

ver también aquí


----------



## Montepinar

Gracias, Paquit&. Siempre aprendo de tus comentarios.


----------



## grandluc

Me parece que existe la expresión "a los postres"... ¿No sería ésta una traducción adecuada?


----------



## chics

Hola.

Existe _*a la postre*_, que significa _al final_. Para mí además tiene una connotación de que eso que va al final es negativo, como decir _y encima..._ pero ahora no sé si es por contaminación del catalán.

Para mí lo más adecuado es *en la sobremesa*, pero si realmente hay que poner dos "alimentos"... ¿entre un digestivo y un café? ¿entre la pera y pasta de té?


----------



## clares3

Aunque se aparta un poco, la expresión "café, copa y puro" describe la situación de comida terminada y conversación agradable y relajada.
Es una simple idea.
Clares3


----------



## Marlluna

Muchas gracias por tanta participación. 
He de escoger dos alimentos porque después se hace algo así como un juego de palabras (¡otro!) entre los dos elementos de la expresión. 
Me servirían "tarta y café"; lo siento, clare3, me encanta lo de "café, copa y puro", pero han de ser dos elementos solamente.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## gustave

aquí teneís algunas cosas que se hacen entre la pera y el queso : chanson
y también eso : 

"entre la poire et le fromage" : expression utilisée à partir du 14ème siècle jusqu'au 16ème. Elle désignait l'intermède gastronomique, la poire servant alors à rafraîchir le palais avant le fromage de la fin de repas.
y no al revés!


----------



## Marcelot

Marlluna: Modifico levemente la propuesta anterior y te propongo _entre el postre y el café_, será porque no me gusta comerme una tarta después de la comida...

_Saludos de caña y ron ._


----------



## Marlluna

Tras la propuesta de Marcelot, me gustaría que me dijerais si os parece más corriente (según nuestra tradición gastronómica) "entre el postre y el café" o bien "entre la tarta y el café". ¿Cómo lo veis? Muchas gracias y feliz día para todos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Marlluna:

Según la tradición gastronómica, diría entre postre y café. El postre es muy general y va del yogur más corriente al postre más refinado.

Ahora, otro aspecto es el de la dilatación del tiempo entre el postre y el café que sugiere la charla de sobremesa que ya no es lo de cada día, sino los días de reunión o de fiesta, cumpleaños, etc. Esos días, el postre suele ser una tarta.

Así que yo voto por la tarta. (A Marcelot le prepararemos un helado u otra cosa, ja, ja, ja... Ya veo que preparó la bebida...  )

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chics

Sin contexto, la tarta y el café suenan más a una merienda ¿no?


----------



## Marcelot

¡A la carga!: _Entre el postre y el coñac..._

_Saludos de hinojo que se volverá helado ._


----------



## Marlluna

A mí me parece que Gévy tiene razón. La sobremesa se hace los días de fiesta, que no tienes prisa por volver a trabajar, por ejemplo, que estamos más relajados, etc. Y es cuando nos damos el gustazo de tomar un postre especial: una tarta, por ejemplo, aunque no guste a Marcelot (a mí sí, que soy muy golosa!). Así que "entre la tarta y el café" me parece perfecto. 
Y no tiene por qué ser de merienda, ¿no te parece chics, que da la idea de sobremesa? 
Y después de tanto licor, ¿cómo te encuentras, amigo Marcelot?


----------



## Marcelot

Yo muy bien, Marlluna, gracias.
Estoy de acuerdo con chics, a mí me suena más a merienda y, como te había dicho antes, _postre_ me parece más neutro, no creo que en España _tarta_ implique postre, sobre todo con 40 grados, pero bueno, de todas maneras, _entre la tarta y el café_ también me gusta.

_Saludos de hierbas de bisonte ._


----------



## chics

Hola, postre normalmente indica "algo bueno", si es una manzana diríamos más bien_ fruta_ ¿no? Y tarta, bueno, yo la asocio con cumpleaños y bodas, mientras que un postre bueno y el café son más habituales, en una cena con amigos, en un restaurante... Y ahora que Marcelot lo comenta, en verano sí es mucho más común el helado. En otras "grandes" fiestas tenemos postres a medida: turrón, cocas varias, crema, etc.
Sobretodo no pongas _entre el polvorón y el café_. 

Pero un café con tarta, o pastel o galletas, también da a pensar en una tertulia reposada y tranquila; aunque no sea necesariamente de sobremesa. Pon lo que quieras.


----------



## gustave

Marcelot said:


> ¡A la carga!: _Entre el postre y el coñac..._
> 
> _Saludos de hinojo que se volverá helado ._


Tienes eso de acertado Marcelot que la poire a la que se refiere en francés no es la fruta sino el alcohol, y que la expresión conlleva su carga de embriaguez ya que la poire viene primero, es decir antes de las tonterías que vas a hacer entre la poire et le fromage.

¿Se permite las perlas de chocolate en el helado de hinojo?


----------

